# Kid bedroom decorating ideas



## emmyshaw (Oct 14, 2014)

They're pretty amazing! I did stencils to my daughter's room walls and painted the room with nice colors ideal for kids. I tend not to put other stuff (toys, doll house, etc.) in there since it will end up a mess. We made a small playroom for her on unused under-stair space that we have instead.


----------



## Shell99 (Nov 28, 2014)

They are really good. I don't have small kids so I can't say much. But my nephews room is decorated with her drawings. And they have a cupboard under bed to stuff in the toys.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

There are a bunch of great wallpapers available for kids rooms. Wallpapers are great because you can easily pull off any theme your child wants.


----------



## alexdavid (Oct 22, 2014)

Before you start decorating your kid's room, it is important to ask her choice of colors and what theme she wants. And eventually you can create an interiors out of her chosen theme. You can personalize it with her name, or add wallpapers of her favorite artist or character. If there is a remaining space, separate the playroom from the bedroom in order to avoid the mess on the place where she tends to relax.


----------



## Frames4Less (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah wallpapers make me kind of nervous but when they're done right they really do look great. And putting up their own drawings is my favorite wall art idea.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

You might consider a small wall, or portion of one, painted with chalkboard paint... few kids can resist a chance to make a place their own, and you might find you have a budding artist.


----------



## leathersofa (Dec 8, 2014)

You can use pastel colours or the room and bright colours for decoration,like pillows, bed covers, clocks.... And you can leave at least one of the walls white for the kid's drawings, some markers are washable, check in art stores.


Leather Sofa Cleaning provides cleaning services for leather carpets,furniture and car seats in London.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Don't get too carried away. Kids have this habit of growing up. What they like today, they won't like tomorrow.

Keep the colors simple. You can do a lot with pictures and book shelves.

A map of the US and world is one thing you can put on the wall that will last a long time. My wife glued one and then covered it with a clear coat.


----------



## Geraldspeaks (Dec 9, 2014)

Frames4Less said:


> Does anyone have cool decor ideas for kids bedrooms? It gets tricky sometimes to create quality bedrooms for kids.
> 
> Check out this post dedicated to wall decor for girl bedrooms:


How old is your kid? You can ask her what she liked if she is old enough . Keep the theme simple don't jazz it up too much ,keep the colors subtle and stick to pastel shaded irrespective of the theme and choose stuff which will blend in with the decors


----------



## michaeladam (Nov 21, 2014)

You can choose multi purpose furniture.


----------



## HomeSara (Jun 20, 2018)

I think it is really tricky to decorate a kid's room because while they are growing up they change their preferences and likes. Recently, I tried to redesign my daughter´s room and I found this article http://momwithfive.com/2018/05/31/redesign-your-childs-room/ which explains step by step an easy way to redesign a room. The most important matter in this project is to listen to your child and try to involve him. What do you think about it? Were those tips useful for you?


----------



## alfredbrown457 (May 30, 2018)

It is no surprise that children spend a lot of time in their bedroom. But if we are talking about girl’s room decoration than today's girl’s bedrooms are as varied as each girl's personality with styles, colors and motifs in an endless range of possibilities. For example You can use foundation of sleek white that offers a modern look for this girl's room, while vivid sherbet green and lipstick pink add youthful personality. While a two-color scheme is simple, sometimes adding a third color can make a kid's room sing. And also bedding with the room's pink and green scheme features a bit of blue, which also makes a splash on the storage boxes atop the dresser.


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

Glow in the dark painted stars on ceiling?

Mirrors. Full length mirror on back of room door.

Anything like cork or similar that can be covered with material that pushpins can be used for pics etc.

Hue colored light bulbs so she can change the color to anything she likes.

I built a sleeping loft in my daughter’s room when she was beginning high school. In the room also did a built in desk with two areas to sit, one with a mirror, other for computer, drawers and a bunch of shelves. Also a couch. She was just home visiting a few weeks ago and her friends still want to sleep up there many years later. 

You would probably benefit most from some kind of rubber bumper on her door so when she slams it when she’s mad at you it won’t make as much noise.


----------

